# New 120 Finally Full



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Finally got my new 120 gallon tank filled. Just started cycling it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice... keep updating


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice, what are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Watcha gettin?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Not sure yet. I'm getting a CO2 system soon and then planting it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some Cariba i'd recommemd...


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought about some Cariba but there so hard to find


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I know... but you can put in there any other P while you wait for Cariba... at the end, it's just a matter of personal taste but i'd just get Cariba or a big Rhom for a 120g...


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I was thinking about a big Rhom too


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Big rhom would be good but I'd go with pygos. Aquascape had caribe last weekend, I cant see them being sold out by now


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Mp40 nice, love seeing people buy good equipment


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...Can't wait to see it stocked with pygos or a solo serra!...If you have the extra $$$, maybe even try a Geryi shoal (like 3 of them)!...


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I have the MP40 left over from when I had my reef tank. Thought it would a great way to add flow without a huge piece of equipment in the tank


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's an updated pic of the 120. Just planted a few plants so it's a little cloudy. I added new bulbs to my T-5 fixture and added the co2 system since I last updated as well. Enjoy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice, will look even better with some Ps in there


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I still haven't figured out what kind of piranha I'm getting. I figure I'll wait a few weeks and let the plants take root while I think it over


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Good choice. It's an exciting time selecting a P, so looking forward to see what you get


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set up... keep updating...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking setup


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I heard caribas are out of season for 2011 and 2012 due to a drought so if your think about some id grab em from Aquascape b4 its too late


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I just pre-ordered 10 caribas from them


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I heard caribas are out of season for 2011 and 2012 due to a drought so if your think about some id grab em from Aquascape b4 its too late


Well, that's not true... Caribas are like mosquitoes here, you wil find plenty of them everywhere... sure there is a closed fishing season here (while rainy season) but the real problem is it's not profitable for Venezuelan fish exporters to export them now because of the change control Venezuelan gobernment keeps... that's the main reason you will rarely find Caribas at USA...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I heard caribas are out of season for 2011 and 2012 due to a drought so if your think about some id grab em from Aquascape b4 its too late


Well, that's not true... Caribas are like mosquitoes here, you wil find plenty of them everywhere... sure there is a closed fishing season here (while rainy season) but the real problem is it's not profitable for Venezuelan fish exporters to export them now because of the change control Venezuelan gobernment keeps... that's the main reason you will rarely find Caribas at USA...
[/quote]
Thanks!!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

That sucks. Maybe we need to start working harder on breeding them in captivity


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

frantzml1982 said:


> I was thinking about a big Rhom too


first thing i saw when i looked at your tank was some big dark rhomb slowly patrolling back and forth. i would absolutely go with a rhomb. it would look so amazing in that set up.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

That's what I was going to do until I saw Aquascape had caribas. I've always wanted some so I figured this would be the perfect time. If I can't get them though I'll definitely be putting a rhom in there


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I guess it's time for some updates.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks great


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

That looks fantastic, great tank!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I tried to get some pics of my baby caribe but that's easier said than done


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Video?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good!!!....







....Can't wait to see these little monsters grow!!...


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Great idea smoke. I'll have to try that tomorrow once the lights come on


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well i see you got your cariba, I was going to suggest someone to you who has some extra from his last order. I seen your from my area so you could join the circle of Piranha trading for PA lol. You have been a memeber much longer then me so you probably know it much better then I do lol. Anyway the tank looks awesome. I tried planting. Got to swords but the leaves are getting more and more brown everyday I turn the light on when I leave for work and shut it off when I go to bed. No clue whats going on


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just added some new plants today


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

very nice...I like that setup..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks awesome man! You want a Gibbus for in that tank?? I'll make you a good deal on him! I need to get rid of him so I can switch tanks and give the new tank time to cycle then fill with gold mac shoal


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good choice on the tank dimensions. If I'm not mistaken thats 48"x24". Don't see many of those around too much for some reason....Probably my personal favorite.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

no thanks on the gibbus Redbelly11. I have 9 caribe in there. I don't think they'd enjoy it's company. Your right Lifer374. It's 48"x24"x24" tank. It's a great size.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA HA... NO the Gibbus would wreck house on your shoal that wouldn't be a good thing lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Love that tank set up!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

frantzml1982 said:


> Just added some new plants today


Very nice!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's some pics of the Caribe


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

They look really nice with some good size and nice spots! Very cool.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I've only had them about 2 weeks but I swear they've doubled in size. When I first got them they barely had their humeral spots.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah when they are babies they grow super fast! Feeding three times a day?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

oh yeah and they eat a ton for there size too


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah will grow like weeds the first probably 3 months of their lives lol


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is very nice set up


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I'm down to 8 cariba now. Just found 1 dead today. Not sure what happened. Maybe cannibalism but that’s to be expected.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I figure it's about time for an update. I'm down to 4 cariba. The cannibalism is worse than I expected. I mean I feed them 3-4 times a day and they still kill each other.







But the 4 four that are left are really nice looking on the bright side

7/28/2011


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats too bad on the cannibalism.







maybe add a few more after they get past that mean juvi stage? Beautiful tank though.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I was thinking about just getting some 3-4" rbp from aquascape. I don't think they have cariba big enough to go with mine. I also thought about a tern but they're so hard to find.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sorry about the losses the tank looks great though... my experience with baby caribes was not good they killed each other off till one was left... f*cking pissed me off like no tomorrow


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah it's really staring to irritate me. I was hoping to end up with at least 6.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Still looking good, Frantz!...







....Yes, Cariba's are some mean bastards!...







....Good luck with the three that you got!...Hopefully, they will get along and become monsters!...


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I've had all kinds of piranha in the past but none of them were as nasty as these fish. I swear they kill each other just to piss me off


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah man, they eat each other no matter how much you feed, it's not a hunger thing, it's a two hard headed fish fighting for the same spot in the tank and one dies before they give up lol. I don't know what part of PA your from or even what size your cariba are but I got two smaller red's I want to get rid of. It may be a good idea to put bigger red's in anyway that way they have a better chance at making it and sometimes it will help your babies grow faster if they have a group to keep up with. Let me know if your interested


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

My cariba are abot 2 1/2 - 3" right now. What size are your reds? I may be interested in them


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

one is about 4" the other is about 4.5" that's an eyeball size-up


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome tank and cariba!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just made an exciting discovery today. I actually have 6 cariba left. It's hard to count them when their hiding in the jungle


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Just found another caribe in the tank today. I'm up 7. It's very exciting I though I only had 4 left at one time.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

man thats a nice looking tank! Cant wait to see some fish inside of it!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

frantzml1982 said:


> Just found another caribe in the tank today. I'm up 7. It's very exciting I though I only had 4 left at one time.


you know you have a well planet tank when you think you have almost half of the fish you do


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah I really only ever see a few of them at a time. Even when i feed, they just dart out grab the food and run. Now their getting bigger though so it's harder for them to hide.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Finally got a shot of one of the cariba


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice..

I love how they dart in and out of the plants..

My personal favorite way to set up a tank--Lush plant life!


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's some updated pics


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the tanks looks sick
i love the planted theme. always a good choice with caribe


----------

